# Thyroid cancer diagnosis with normal uptake scan?



## bishrl

Hi all. I was wondering if there is anyone who was diagnosed with Thyroid cancer but had a normal Uptake scan? I was recently diagnosed as Hypo (normal levels but showing TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab antibodies). I'm thinking there is something more going on. I have re-occuring low grade fevers daily and my glands are always swollen in my neck, especially my subclavical gland. I had an uptake scan a few months back but it was normal. I did have an ultrasound done of my neck and thyroid that came back as saying

impression:
Heterogeneous hyperemic thyroid gland consistent with diffuse thyroid disease.

Bilateral cervical lymph nodes that demonstrate lack of a normal fatty hilum. 
These may be reactive or neoplastic.

I also had a gallium scan and a bone scan done of my whole body and neck and there were no signs of cancer however the Infectious disease doctor who order the scans said that if it was strictly thyroid cancer, there is a chance it would not show up on the scans so he recommended have a lymph node biospy done. I also had a FNA done as well a few months back on on of my cervical nodes that came back normal as they were checking for Lymphoma. I'm still worried about that as well.

Any info and advice you can give me :hugs:


----------



## Octavia

I never had the uptake scan, but my labs were normal despite having a 3.2 cm cancerous nodule.


----------



## joplin1975

My uptake scan was not normal at all. Most of my thyroid was non-functioning. It doesn't answer your question, but I just wanted to relay my experience.

And, for what it's worth, my guess is that any symptoms were more due to the Hashi's and not so much the cancer. But that's just a guess.


----------



## webster2

My uptake scan indicated hyper, which was not a surprise with Graves but did nothing to suggest any cancer.


----------



## Andros

bishrl said:


> Hi all. I was wondering if there is anyone who was diagnosed with Thyroid cancer but had a normal Uptake scan? I was recently diagnosed as Hypo (normal levels but showing TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab antibodies). I'm thinking there is something more going on. I have re-occuring low grade fevers daily and my glands are always swollen in my neck, especially my subclavical gland. I had an uptake scan a few months back but it was normal. I did have an ultrasound done of my neck and thyroid that came back as saying
> 
> impression:
> Heterogeneous hyperemic thyroid gland consistent with diffuse thyroid disease.
> 
> Bilateral cervical lymph nodes that demonstrate lack of a normal fatty hilum.
> These may be reactive or neoplastic.
> 
> I also had a gallium scan and a bone scan done of my whole body and neck and there were no signs of cancer however the Infectious disease doctor who order the scans said that if it was strictly thyroid cancer, there is a chance it would not show up on the scans so he recommended have a lymph node biospy done. I also had a FNA done as well a few months back on on of my cervical nodes that came back normal as they were checking for Lymphoma. I'm still worried about that as well.
> 
> Any info and advice you can give me :hugs:


That is correct; cancer does not usually uptake.

Low RAIU uptake and cancer
http://journals.lww.com/nuclearmed/...cosis_Caused_by_Functioning_Metastatic.1.aspx


----------



## bishrl

Andros said:


> That is correct; cancer does not usually uptake.
> 
> Low RAIU uptake and cancer
> http://journals.lww.com/nuclearmed/...cosis_Caused_by_Functioning_Metastatic.1.aspx


When you say Cancer does not usually uptake with that mean that the uptake would not be normal with cancer or it could be normal. Sorry for the confusion. lol


----------



## joplin1975

She means you would, under normal circumstances, have abnormal results. If you looked at the computer screen on my scan, the uneffected areas of my thyroid "lit up" like nuts because there was uptake for the radio iodine. Meanwhile, the tumors were dark area because there was no uptake.


----------



## Andros

bishrl said:


> When you say Cancer does not usually uptake with that mean that the uptake would not be normal with cancer or it could be normal. Sorry for the confusion. lol


Hopefully the link will give a clear explanation.


----------

